# "Fonzie" Happy Days Bike



## kreika

Can't say I've ever seen one of these before. $500 seems steep I'd consider it at a $100 Aaaaayy!
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/6201927840.html


----------



## island schwinn

Saw one at the antique fair in Alameda a couple years ago,but much nicer condition.went for 150 bucks.


----------



## MrColumbia

I don't think pink was a cool color for the Fonz!


----------



## morton

Not only is it pink, imo, it qualifies as the ugliest bike I have ever seen.  Anyone who showed with that monstrosity in our group of kids would have been laughed and taunted off the planet.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Are those stickers on the fork made to look like suspension springs?
I wouldn't jump the shark on that thing...
Chris


----------



## catfish

This is the only Fonzie bike that anyone would want.


----------



## THE STIG

catfish said:


> This is the only Fonzie bike that anyone would want.
> 
> View attachment 490752




they only used the Knucklehead in a couple episodes, 
...... Sissy La La couldn't start it


----------



## catfish

THE STIG said:


> they only used the Knucklehead in a couple episodes,
> ...... Sissy La La couldn't start it




It was too heavy for him.


----------



## fordmike65

Even tho it's a boys frame, it looks like it was sold as a girl's bike...I hope


----------



## kreika

scrubbinrims said:


> Are those stickers on the fork made to look like suspension springs?
> I wouldn't jump the shark on that thing...
> Chris




Lol your totally right on those stickers!!! Super chintzy!!! Aaaayy....this suspension is not approved by the Fonz!!! Maybe Joanie loves Chachi


----------



## Nashman

fordmike65 said:


> Even tho it's a boys frame, it looks like it was sold as a girl's bike...I hope
> View attachment 490773



Unless the Fonz is "light in the loafers"? Instead of "Ayyyyyyy" it was "Thsayyyyy" not that there is anything wrong with that.





__





						Yahoo Search Results Video Search Results
					

The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




					ca.video.search.yahoo.com


----------



## Nashman

kreika said:


> Lol your totally right on those stickers!!! Super chintzy!!! Aaaayy....this suspension is not approved by the Fonz!!! Maybe Joanie loves Chachi



I wouldn't jump Atom Ant on that thing!





__





						Yahoo Search Results Video Search Results
					

The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




					ca.video.search.yahoo.com


----------

